# هل من عبقرى يحلل هذه الصوره ......علشان انا هتجنن.!!!!!!



## وائل ايراجون (28 يوليو 2008)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
_الى العبـــــاقره :55:...... يا ريت تحللوا الصوره دى علشان انا بجد هتجنن :83:..... انا بقول انها داخل فيها جرافيـــك:81: ....صح ؟!!!!!!!!_
_ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ_
_




_
_.............._​


----------



## med-dz (28 يوليو 2008)

خدعة بصرية ... لكن عجيبة و الله !

لو تطول تشوف فيها يجيلك دوار :57:

لك الشكر أخي على الموضوع *الظريف* .. :56:

تقبل تحياتي ،


----------



## mnci (28 يوليو 2008)

بجد ممتازة جدا من افضل الخدع البصرية وفعلا كما قال اخى الذى سبقنى بالرد لقد كدت ان اصاب بدوار من كثرة التركيز


----------



## المستشار الدولي (28 يوليو 2008)

صورة حلوة يا وائل ،، بس فننان

اذا عندك صور زيادة لا تبخل علينا

تحياتي


----------



## معماري من طين (28 يوليو 2008)

*صور صحيحة*

الصورة صحيحة
بس متصورة بزاوية تبين انها خداع بصري
و دي صورة البلان علشان تتخيلها اكتر
و لا محتاجة عقل يطير و لا حاجة

و شكرا للجميع

و الصورة مرفقة


----------



## Arch_M (28 يوليو 2008)

يعطيك العافية على الصورة وتشكر معماري من طين على التحليل
ويعطيك العافية الصراحة خانتني عيني ولكن تسلم على رسمة المسقط


----------



## mimi25 (28 يوليو 2008)

يا خسارة.......... لو استطع رؤية الصورة....... انها لا تظهر .


----------



## معماري من طين (28 يوليو 2008)




----------



## mnci (28 يوليو 2008)

معماري من طين قال:


> الصورة صحيحة
> بس متصورة بزاوية تبين انها خداع بصري
> و دي صورة البلان علشان تتخيلها اكتر
> و لا محتاجة عقل يطير و لا حاجة
> ...


شكرا اخى لكنى ابديت ما انا فعلته


----------



## وائل ايراجون (28 يوليو 2008)

شكرا ليكوا يا جماعه بس هى الصوره اكيد خداع بصرى فعلا


----------



## first-arch (28 يوليو 2008)

هذه الصور خداع بصري بحيث مأخوذ الفوتو و بعدها مشتغلين على الفوتو من ناحية كرافك
بسيطة و سهلة
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وائل ايراجون (28 يوليو 2008)

ده اكتر رأى صحيح لحد دلوقتى بالنسبه ليه وه رأيك يا فيرست


----------



## نورالدين2 (29 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
كما قال بعض الأعضاء الصورة عبارة عن خداع بصري او مايطلق عليه أشكال مستحيلة 
رايت هذه الصورة من قبل وأمثالها في مواقع الخداع البصري
اذن الصورة مستحيلة


----------



## وائل ايراجون (29 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على مرورك وتعليقك الجميل نور الدين .... الحمد لله الصوره خداع بصرى .. واللى وضح ذلك الاستاذ العبقرى ... معمارى من طين... وشكرا على مرورك الجميل مره اخره


----------



## معماري من طين (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرا للاضافة
و للجميع


----------



## احمد ياسمين (30 يوليو 2008)

الحمد لله و الشكر لله


----------



## abu jakob (30 يوليو 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maurits_Cornelis_Escher

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Escher_Waterfall.jpg


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (30 يوليو 2008)

ظريفة كتيرررررررر


----------



## وائل ايراجون (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرا ليك الفصول الاربعه...


----------



## علاء49 (31 يوليو 2008)

صوره ممتازه يس البلان حل اللغز


----------



## وائل ايراجون (31 يوليو 2008)

فعلا علاء ... بس معمارى من طين جاب الشرح المفصل للصوره ... بجد طلع عبقره ده لو الشرح اللى عمله بتاعه


----------



## معماري من طين (6 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لاخي وائل ....
الصراحة ..
اشعرتني بالاحباط.... مع ان تحضيري للمجاستير في الخداع البصري... شكرا ليك


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (7 أغسطس 2008)

يا وائل عن جد هالصورة حيرتني بس كتير حلوة شكرا الك


----------



## على جميل عسكر (7 أغسطس 2008)

الصورة خداع بصرى لانها بالحقيقة مستحيل حدوثها بهذا الشكل


----------



## حيدر البراك (7 أغسطس 2008)

انظر لظل الشكل وانت تعرف انها من صورة واحدة بل تركيب هذا رأي


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (7 أغسطس 2008)

خدعة بصريه بس تجنن و الله


----------



## rahel (7 أغسطس 2008)

صور ة جميلة وشكرا معماري من طين علي التوضيح


----------



## وائل ايراجون (7 أغسطس 2008)

معماري من طين قال:


> شكرا لاخي وائل ....
> الصراحة ..
> اشعرتني بالاحباط.... مع ان تحضيري للمجاستير في الخداع البصري... شكرا ليك


 
انا اسف معمارى من طين مكنتش اعرف والله :7: وعلى العموم بردو تظل كلمتى ثابته على انك عبقرى ولكن الان تأكدت ان الحل انته اللى عامله ومره تانيه اسف:55:


----------



## وائل ايراجون (7 أغسطس 2008)

المهندسة دنياقديما قال:


> يا وائل عن جد هالصورة حيرتني بس كتير حلوة شكرا الك


 هههههههه هى فعلا كانت تحير الواحد ..... وجننتنى انا بالذات لكن الحمد لله معمارى من طين حلها


----------



## وائل ايراجون (7 أغسطس 2008)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> خدعة بصريه بس تجنن و الله


 

شكرا ليك ومرورك الطيب .... يا احــــــمد :56:


----------



## م شيمااء (7 أغسطس 2008)

أضم راي لراي معماري من طين ......


----------



## برود الثلج (7 أغسطس 2008)

أكيد خداع بصري ومشتغلينها بالفوتو شوب سهل جدا ...


----------



## مشاريع جارية (9 أغسطس 2008)

حلوةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## Arch_Sana (10 أغسطس 2008)

:d :d

حلوة كتير ... و بالتأكيد هي خداع بصري و هي مستحيلة ..
بس طالعة معهم فظييييعة
شكرا ألك اخونا وائل :d


----------



## المعماري اسامه (10 أغسطس 2008)

فكرة اخي خدعه جيده اريد منك عمل شئ وهو قص الخشبه او القطعه المخافة من النصف وبعدها تتاكد كيف هي .

يعني اخي هي عباره عن نصفين تلتقي بنقطه واحده بالصوره فقط ومن هذه الزاويه اما من زوايه اخري فهي نصف قطعه علويه في احد اعمدتها ونصف قطعه سفليه في العمود الاخر.


تسلم علي هذا


----------



## عمر999 (12 أغسطس 2008)

صورةغايه فى الروعة


----------



## وائل ايراجون (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكــــرا ليكوا جميعا وشكرا لمرورك ...... وشكرا لفكرتك اخ اسامه


----------



## وائل ايراجون (21 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههه انا كل ما اشوف الصوره دى ادووووخ


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (22 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

والله في البداية فكرتها خداع بس طلعت الصورة صحيحة ما دخل فيها الفوتوشوب ابدا ابدا

عشان تفهمون اكثر ^^







كل المسالة انهم شطفوا الظلع الطويل بزاوية 45 درجة للداخل

سلام


----------



## وحش العمارة (22 أغسطس 2008)

معماري من طين قال:


> الصورة صحيحة
> بس متصورة بزاوية تبين انها خداع بصري
> و دي صورة البلان علشان تتخيلها اكتر
> و لا محتاجة عقل يطير و لا حاجة
> ...


 

بارك الله فيك ..........................اخي الكريم كلامك صحيح:75::20::20::20:


----------



## حمد ماجد (22 أغسطس 2008)

توجد صور كثيره من هذا النوع


----------



## وائل ايراجون (22 أغسطس 2008)

هنادي الصدقية قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> والله في البداية فكرتها خداع بس طلعت الصورة صحيحة ما دخل فيها الفوتوشوب ابدا ابدا
> 
> ...


 
كلامك صحي هنادى ...وفعلا هى واضحة فى الظل كمان ... شكرا ليكى اخت هنادى :20:


----------



## وائل ايراجون (22 أغسطس 2008)

حمد ماجد قال:


> توجد صور كثيره من هذا النوع


 يا ريت لو عندك صور زيها تبخلش علينا بيها اخ حمد... وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (22 أغسطس 2008)

معماري من طين قال:


>


:20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:
هو ده أصح تحليل

شكرًا


----------



## وائل ايراجون (22 أغسطس 2008)

فعلا ده اصح تحليل 
بس بردو فى ناس قالت على حل مقنع ..وحلهم مش غلط
و حلهم هو هو حل الاخ معماى من طين


----------



## علي ماجد جميد (28 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكر كل الي يساهم بافكارهم في تحليل هذه الصورة وانا ايؤيد التحليل الذي جاء به مشكورا معماري من طين
انها فعلا صورة حقيقية لكن بلقطة خداعة....
فعلا هذه المواضيع تنشط العقل
جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## يزن العرابي (28 أغسطس 2008)

الصوره ملتقطه بحرفيه عاليه و وفكرتها لطيفه


----------



## هنديس (28 أغسطس 2008)

وش دخل الساعة في الموضوع شكله مبسوط من ساعته 
بس من جد صورة محيرة (انا حتجنن)


----------



## السيد المصرى (28 أغسطس 2008)

مبارك عليكم رمضان 
اشكالنا في رمضان
قبل الافطار هكذا()
وقت الافطار ()
بعد الافطار ( )
السحور ()
كل عام وانتوا بخير


----------



## وائل ايراجون (28 أغسطس 2008)

علي ماجد جميد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اشكر كل الي يساهم بافكارهم في تحليل هذه الصورة وانا ايؤيد التحليل الذي جاء به مشكورا معماري من طين
> انها فعلا صورة حقيقية لكن بلقطة خداعة....
> فعلا هذه المواضيع تنشط العقل
> جزاكم الله الف خير


 
شكرا ليك ولكلامك الجميل والحمد لله ان الموضوع افادكم ودى بجد حاجه انا سعيد عليها ... ويا رب ديما اجبلكوا حاجات تفيدكوا ....


----------



## وائل ايراجون (28 أغسطس 2008)

فعلا اخ يزن ... استـــاذ اللى صور الصوره دى 
وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## وائل ايراجون (28 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههه 8.انا بردو كنت زيك كده اخ هنديس بس الحمد لله ... ربنا يخليلنا كل اللى ساهموا فى عرض حلول 
للصوره دى 
وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## وائل ايراجون (29 أغسطس 2008)

إِذا جاهرتك ألآلآم فلا تحزن فلرُبما أشتاق ربُك لِسَماعِ صوتُك وأنتَ تدعوه



لا تحزن إذا حجب الله عنك شئ تحبه فأن عطاءه رحمة وحجبه حكمة​
رمضان كريم ....


----------



## ابو ايهم (29 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

اعزائي الاعضاء

الصوره فعلا تحير كثيرا وبها خدعه بصريه او يمكن لا توجد بها خدعه

لكن الاخ معماري من طين حاول ان يحل اللغز واقدر محاولته لكني حاولت ان اطبق المسقط على المنظور فوجدتها صعبه ان تتطابق لانني ارى الحافه للعمود الثاني البعيد باينه ولو كان الضلع الواصل بين العمودين نفس المسقط لغطى المنطقه من الحافه حق العمود التي مر فوقها 

ارجوا التركيز اكثر في الصوره واعتقد ان الحل بسيط جدا او ان الصوره غير حقيقيه وملعوبه بالفوتوشوب

ارجوا تقبل مقترحي وشكرا


----------



## وائل ايراجون (29 أغسطس 2008)

فكرتك مقبوله ... ووجهة نظر قابلة للنقاش وجارى اعادة النظر ولكن اعتقد ا معمارى من طي بردو وجهة نظره صحيحه والدليل على ذلك الظل الخفيف الواضح فى الصوره .. ذلك يؤكد كلام واقتراح معمارى من طين
وبردو يا ريت تكون وجهة نظرى مقبوله وصحيحه......


----------



## ابو ايهم (30 أغسطس 2008)

صحيح كلامك 

الظل حتى انا لاحظته ولكن اعتقد ان العمود بارز اقل مما هو مطروح بالبلان

ويتلاقى بالمنظور مع الطرف الاخر للعمود الثاني عند المنظور من تللك النقطه

على العموم حلوه الصوره والاحلى فكره التصوير


----------



## وائل ايراجون (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ليك ولتوضيحك اخ ابو ايهم ...والحمد لله ان الصوره عجبتك


----------



## samir mana (31 أغسطس 2008)

انا مقتنع بكلام الاخ معماري من طين والصوره حقيقيه ومصوره من زاويه معينه


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

فعلا اخ سمير .. لحد دلوقتى اكتر شرح مقنع هو الاستاذ معمارى من طين
وشكرا على ملاحظتك ومشاركك....


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (14 سبتمبر 2008)

والله حكاية الخداع البصري حكاية 

عمووووووما مشكوووورين أخواني 

ورمضان كريم


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك انته ولردودك اللى زى العسل اخ بقايا اطلال
ويا رب تنورنا على طول فى المواضيع


----------



## هانى محمود عبده (15 سبتمبر 2008)

السلامو عليكم يا جماعة الصورة دى غير صحصحة و لاكن هناك تلاعب فيها بواسطة الجرافك لان هذه الصورة على و ضعها غير منطقية و لا حتى فى الخداع البصرى او اختلاف زوايا الرئية


----------



## وائل ايراجون (17 سبتمبر 2008)

لا ..... وارد انها تكون خداع بصرى اخ هانى وراج تعليقات الاخ معمارى من طين


----------



## معماري من طين (17 سبتمبر 2008)

هي الصورة دي عاملة ازمة كده؟
طيب 
لاحظو الصور دي 

http://www8.0zz0.com/2008/09/17/17/948837723.jpg
http://www9.0zz0.com/2008/09/17/17/682545015.jpg
http://www8.0zz0.com/2008/09/17/17/460985105.jpg
http://www3.0zz0.com/2008/09/17/17/732381307.jpg
http://www2.0zz0.com/2008/09/17/17/847452231.jpg
http://www5.0zz0.com/2008/09/17/17/368392938.jpg
http://www10.0zz0.com/2008/09/17/17/630079498.jpg
http://www8.0zz0.com/2008/09/17/17/338697781.jpg
http://www3.0zz0.com/2008/09/17/17/724297910.jpg
http://www3.0zz0.com/2008/09/17/17/438774478.jpg
http://www6.0zz0.com/2008/09/17/17/789781622.jpg
http://www10.0zz0.com/2008/09/17/17/212788866.jpg
http://www9.0zz0.com/2008/09/17/17/442346053.jpg
http://www9.0zz0.com/2008/09/17/17/584575347.jpg
http://www9.0zz0.com/2008/09/17/17/855566875.jpg
http://www5.0zz0.com/2008/09/17/17/975468194.jpg
http://www5.0zz0.com/2008/09/17/17/251941555.jpg
http://www2.0zz0.com/2008/09/17/17/684048565.jpg
http://www9.0zz0.com/2008/09/17/17/572514636.jpg


----------



## معماري من طين (17 سبتمبر 2008)

فكرو بقة و شوفو العيب فيين......
معماري من طين


----------



## وائل ايراجون (18 سبتمبر 2008)

اضـــــــــافة هايله اخ معمارى 
بس يا ريت لو فى صور حقيقيه زى دول 
تبقى عملت واجب جااامد معانا
وبجد مشكــــــــــوووووووووووووور على اضافتك الجميله 
اكتر صور عجبتنى هى الصور الاخيره 
اللى هى عباره عن رسمه لو ركزت فيها هتلقيها عباره عن اكتر من رسمه فى لوح واحده
بجد انته تستاهل كل خير اخ معمارى على اضافاتك الجميله اللى متعودين عليها منك
متحرمنــــــاش من طلتــــــك .....


----------



## احمد عراق (18 سبتمبر 2008)

صحيح عجيبه بشكل بس اعتقد فيها خداع بصر مااتصور يوجد هكذا بالواقع ... تحياتي


----------



## سنا الأمل (18 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على الصورة الحلللللللللووووووووووووووةةةةةة .
الصراحة خدعة بصرية فوق الجميلة


----------



## معماري قديم (19 سبتمبر 2008)

اثني على كلام ( معماري من طين ) الصورة ماخوذة من زاوية محددة وبدقة فتبدو للناظر انها خدعة بصرية
""""" يوجد فن في التقاط الصورة """""


----------



## حسن علوش (20 سبتمبر 2008)

شي حلو مرسيييييييييييييييييي


----------



## وائل ايراجون (26 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا للجميـــــــع
...


----------

